# Favorite Old School NES franchise/game?



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Firebeard (Jun 3, 2006)

Crystalis is my favorite NES game of all time. But I'm voting Final Fantasy!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, only one of my top five even made it on my own poll, since I figured Crystalis was too obscure, even though it's my personal number two. I thought for absolute certain there would be a sequel, but I was dead wrong on that one.

I always tried so friggin hard to beat Stom on the first try, but he's so incredibly fast! One time I let him beat me like ten times in a row just to see how slow he would get. I think I beat him on the second try once, but I might have accidentally forgotten about the first try and actually made it on the third instead.

But my all time favorite was Pirates!&#8482;

No one else I knew was privvy to this game besides the friend who let me borrow it from him. When emulators came out, I downloaded Nesticle just so I could play this game! It's simply the best game ever made for an 8-bit system.

Ok, so here are my top five
1. Pirates!
2. Crystalis
3. Maniac Mansion
4. The Legend of Zelda
5. Shadowgate

Honorable Mentions: Tetris, Faxanadu (Even though I didn't beat it until I was like 20  ), StarTropics, Super Mario Bros. 3, Dragon Warrior 3 (I spent years playing this one with the different characters, the Goof-offs rule!), A Bard's Tale, River City Ransom, Ninja Gaiden II, Wizards and Warriors&#8230;pretty much every game, except comic book games.

Lamest games: X-Men. I always managed to get stuck somewhere and couldn't walk to the next screen. Bible Adventures. My controller would always jam, but the Noah's Ark one was actually pretty fun (yet easy). Deadly Towers. Worst. Graphics. Evar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've never played Crystalis, I'll have to acquire it...Final Fantasy rocks but I've never been to into NES games all that much...now SNES...yeah that shit rocks FFF!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 3, 2006)

Here are my favorites-




























































































However, I voted Castlevania.


----------



## Naren (Jun 3, 2006)

My favorite NES franchise would be Mega Man. My favorite SNES franchise would be Final Fantasy. And then another favorite across both systems would be Mario. 

I liked all the games up there, though.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2006)

I totally would have put Metroid up next. Metroid II for gameboy also wasn't nearly as bad as everyone was saying.

I totally forgot about Gradius&#8230;


----------



## Mind Riot (Jun 3, 2006)

I gotta vote for Contra and it's sequels. Contra III: The Alien wars for SNES was awesome. I also loved Blaster Master, man what a memory shock all this is.  

All the Mario games for the original system were great. 

Once we get into SNES territory, then I'm all about the Earthworm Jim games, Street Fighter II, and Mortal Kombat II. Man, I had just thousands of hours in those games right there. My friends and I played MKII for months and months straight.


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2006)

my most played NES games:

Final Fantasy
Tetris
Crystalis
Superspike Volleyball


----------



## David (Jun 3, 2006)

MEGA MAN! hands down!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Honorable Mentions: Tetris, Faxanadu (Even though I didn't beat it until I was like 20  )


Dude!!! I got Faxanadu for my 15th birthday, and beat it the same fucking day! I was so dissapointed. 

That game was so fucking easy and shitty, dude!  *Pity mode*

Of your choices, I'd say Zelda or FF1 was mine., Hard to choose. probably my favorite NES game was Mike Tyson's Punch Out, or maybe Pro Wrestling.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2006)

I suck at video games.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 7, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I suck at video games.


----------



## Naren (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know. Most people can't rock video games as hard as me and Bob. 

I bought a game a month ago that I thought was going to last me several months and I had it beat within 3 days. I went back to the store I bought it at and sold it back to them the same day I beat it. It was an okay game, but I generally don't have a very high opinion of games I can beat in 3 days or less. I generally like my games to have a life of at least 1 month.

One thing that suprised me when I went back and played a lot of old NES games was how hard the original Mega Man games were. I remember beating those games so easily when I was in elementary school, but when I try nowadays, it's just so frickin' hard. I still can beat it, but I have to try a lot harder than I used to. Probably the reason is that a good number of NES games were difficult side-scrollers.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a tough time with the first Mega Man, yet I beat it in jr high, and it didn't seem that hard to me at the time, either.

One time, playing spy hunter, I actually played it for roughly fourty-five minutes without getting game over. I usually suck at that game and only last like five minutes.

If a game is beatable, I will eventually beat it, but it usually takes me longer than most. The exceptions are Zelda II, and umm&#8230;ok well I rocked Zelda II in a couple months back when I was ten.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 7, 2006)

What about River City Ransom?  That game rules!


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 9, 2006)

Sigh. Nintendo. Memories...

Anyways I think the Legend of Zelda is the best game, but the best overall series probably Castlevania/*Ninja Gaiden*. I love em all!








The Dark Wolf said:


> probably my favorite NES game was Mike Tyson's Punch Out, or maybe Pro Wrestling.



YES! I have both of those. Mike Tyson = best in history, for the most reasons ever.


----------



## Vince (Jun 9, 2006)

the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game is very underrated. It was really really hard & took a long time to beat for a non-saveable game. I still play that one on occasion.

I'll rate the best games on the NES by stating which ones I still play on occasion, they're the ones that stood the test of time for me

Castlevania II
TMNT
Super Mario 3
Mike Tyson's Biteout ..... er.... 
Strider (I never was a fan of the Sega Genesis games though)
Ninja Gaiden
The Legend of Zelda

That's about it.


----------



## Drew (Jun 10, 2006)

bostjan said:


> But my all time favorite was Pirates!&#8482;
> 
> No one else I knew was privvy to this game besides the friend who let me borrow it from him. When emulators came out, I downloaded Nesticle just so I could play this game! It's simply the best game ever made for an 8-bit system.



Post up some screen shots, dude, I think a friend of mine used to have that. If so, it IS pretty cool.  

Zelda. The scope of the game destroyed anything else out there, back in the day.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 10, 2006)

Contra and Fucking SUPER C \m/


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> Post up some screen shots, dude, I think a friend of mine used to have that. If so, it IS pretty cool.
> 
> Zelda. The scope of the game destroyed anything else out there, back in the day.


















Oh yeah, Vince, I remember TMNT. There was that ridiculous jump about halfway through the game and all you had to do was walk over the gap and you wouldn't fall. I spent hours trying to jump it.  That's why I suck at video games! I see a hole and I think "jump," not "walk."


----------

